
A Computer Virus demonstration webpage - markus_zhang
http://www.dnbwg.com/emularity.html?machine=jingwei-vlist
======
markus_zhang
BTW the page is in Chinese and runs in Dosbox in web. It demonstrates the
visual "effects" of many computer virus back in the 90s and early 2000s. The
program is called "Encyclopedia of computer viruses".

